# What type of Fish is this Anglers?



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

We was at Antares yesterday and landed this big boy I could not find it on my Fish rule app so we through it back.    









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

rainbow runner is my guess.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jetajockey said:


> rainbow runner is my guess.


That's what somebody else said after we let it go 😐😳😭😢 all man 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

By the looks of it you should've chunked it up.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Rainbow runner.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Caught one last year. It was pretty tasty.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

They are really cool - apparently RRs are widespread, but seldom plentiful. Suckers are fast and fun fighters, and really tasty. Would love to figure them out consistently.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Put it on ice then let it go ?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Caught a lot of those in the Republic of Panama...Rainbow Runner, 1st cousin of the Americans. Pretty decent dinner fare. Did you fillet and release?


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice Mudskipper thank you 


mudskipper said:


> Is west marine the only one left here ?
> I really don't like west marine, they never have what I need and the people that work there have no idea what they are doing.....unless you're buying shirts, shoes and Yeti cups......plus west marine is usually overpriced





Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Caught one last year. It was pretty tasty.



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Caught a lot of those in the Republic of Panama...Rainbow Runner, 1st cousin of the Americans. Pretty decent dinner fare. Did you fillet and release?


I didn't know what it was could find out. We was 22.4 miles out. Was scared of FWC and getting a ticket and release it before we can back in. One 400 dollar ticket is more then I want to ever spend again.    

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

Rainbow Runner is near the bottom of my list of fish I'll eat. Maybe I just haven't prepared it correctly, but I've never eaten it and thought it was good.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's great raw....and god awful cooked. That's my experience anyway


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Rainbow Runner all the way. I caught one last year. Eat it raw. Very good.
Whyme


----------

